# The Rules - SMF Guidelines



## TulsaJeff

The following guidelines/rules have been composed by admin and given the thumbs up by the moderating staff of the SMF.

Not trying to make it starchy... it has just become apparent that in the absence of rules, things can get out of hand. 

Recently, there have been several untrue statements and/or accusations made and I have to admit, some overly tough disciplinary actions taken simply because we had no baseline by which to judge what is right or wrong.

The moderating staff did what they thought was best in the circumstances however, I feel there were just as many at fault who did not get disciplinary action as there were those who did.

This is neither here nor there and I do NOT want to talk about it in this thread.

If you have a problem, as will be mentioned below, with myself or the moderating staff then feel free to take that up with me in a PM.

At any rate.. the new guidelines are posted below. I would like for all members to read it over carefully and make sure it is something you are willing to live by while posting at the SMF.

I think these are very fair and will change nothing for most members since we have a ton of really nice, easy-going, classy folks here and I do mean that sincerely.

This is mainly formalities and will provide some guidelines on how to handle various situations as they arise.

Thanks everyone for making the SMF the best forum of it's kind in the world bar none.
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






***********************************************








This assortment of guidelines will be hereafter referred to as "*The RULES*" and is the bible when it comes to all actions related to posting, moderating, etc.

First and foremost,


*All moderator and Admin decisions are **final*



If you have a problem with something the Admin or a moderator did then take it up with them or Admin in a PM. Do *NOT* get caught talking in any way that is disrespectful about one of these guys in public.

This is considered *stirring the pot* and is not allowed at *SMF*. If you post this type of material it will be immediately deleted and you will receive a rap on the knuckles by a staff member.

This also includes all messages within the chat interface.



Common Sense


Most of this should be common sense however, as it has become clear, this cannot be assumed. Rules must be in place.


*This is a family friendly forum*.. I have small children (as do many of you) who are at any time on my lap or behind me, etc. and I want to be able to open the forum and read any post without fear that they will see/read something that will damage their minds for years to come.


Please keep this in mind when you post... 





General Member Posting



Admin and staff will do their best to be tolerant of free speech and general speaking of the mind as long as it does not contain any of the following:
Slandering another member
Talking bad about another member
Racial prejudice
Anti-American dialogue
R-rated Sexual content other than the "Jokes" area.
Showing hatred toward another member, the *SMF*, the *SMF* staff, God or anything deemed American
Politics. This topic always causes problems and this is why it is NOT allowed.
If any of the above is found to be present in a post the poster will be PM'd and either asked to edit their post within 3 hours or will be advised that their post was edited or deleted. If the poster complies then all is well. If the member refuses or is unable to edit the post for whatever reason, the post in question will be either edited in whole or in part with a note that says "edited by Admin due to..." and the reason for editing will be given.

*Note: Some posts may be edited immediately such as extreme foul language, etc..*

The member who posted the inappropriate material will be emailed and told that their post was edited and the reason for it.

Note: posting incorrect information may also be edited at the moderators discretion.. for instance, someone posts that chicken is done at 145 degrees. Admin or Mods will edit this to read the correct temp of 165 degrees.

The member will be emailed and told the reason for editing the post in a very tactful manner and the post will read "edited by Admin" but will give no reason since this could embarrass the member who accidentally or otherwise posted incorrect information. 



Embarrassment is not the motive here.. *correct information* is the motive.

Things of an opinionated nature will be left alone such as what type of wood goes best with brisket. If someone posts the the best wood for brisket is maple and although that is not the consensus of most, it is still an opinion and will be left alone.

If someone posts that the best wood for brisket is pine, then Admin/Mods will edit the post to say "Note by Admin: Pine is not recommended due to the fact that it will create a nasty flavor and could even be poisonous in some cases".

A little common sense must play a part here.. we do not want statements that could affect someones health or safety and such posts will be edited.

If it does not affect health or safety then it will probably not be edited in most cases.


*Do not take offense if your post is edited*. 



The *SMF* is holding itself to high standards and as such, the moderators and admin will strive to do what is best for the *SMF*. If this includes editing your post for whatever reason then please try to be understanding.

Links to your own personal or commercial website, blog or forum are not allowed in avatars or signature lines however, you may place a link in the home page field of your profile if you like.


*OTBS members are expected to be the best of the best*.. 

..they are the examples which everyone else should strive to follow. If you are an *OTBS* member then hold yourself to a high standard knowing that you represent something much larger than yourself.






Private Messages


Private message known as PM's are just that.. they are private and for the most part separate from the forum. Moderators do not have access to these messages and frankly do not want to. If needed a Admin can review PM's but will only do so if there is a valid reason.

You have the option to turn off the PM service within the UserCP. If you choose to use the tool, you use it at your own risk.

If someone sends you a message that you do not like then simply put them on ignore.. also an option in your UserCP.

The only time you will ever need to report a PM to Admin or the moderating staff is if it is of an illegal nature such as a proposition to buy/sell cocaine, to proposition you for sexual favors, etc... you get the drift.

*You will also need to report any queries for your personal email address and/or invitations to another forum, website, etc. via PM.

This is not allowed on the SMF and will invoke an immediate and permanent ban on the sender.

Any such PM's should be immediately forwarded to the admin for proper handling.

* 
*Note: when contacting Admin/Moderators via a Private Message, regular posting rules apply as it relates to language and attitude. Any such PM's which contain questionable language and/or attitude will be immediately deleted and disregarded.*





Moderator Duties


The moderators of the *SMF* are ultimately chosen by admin, in most cases this is with special recommendation from the present moderator staff. 

As such they are held to high standards and should portray a great deal of patience, self control, wisdom, equality, and most of all.. loyalty to the *SMF* and its administration.

Moderators will perform all disciplinary matters in private either in a PM or an email at their discretion.

If any edit needs to take place, a moderator will PM the member in question and ask them very nicely to edit the inappropriate post within 3 hours.

If the member complies then all is well. If the member is unable to edit the post for whatever reason or refuses to do so within 3 hours..

*the moderator will then edit the post and give a short concise reason for the edit.*

All deletes will be "soft" deletes to maintain a record of what was done and why.

Members who are habitual "pot stirrers" or who constantly require editing will be reported to Admin who will either deal with them directly in a PM or may at his discretion ask a moderator to handle it.




*SPAM Posts*

All spam posts will be deleted immediately and the user banned forever. A SPAM post is one which is without doubt only created to sell something or invoke a clickthru to another website.

It may also contain pornographic images and/or lead to a site of that nature.




_Admin reserves the right to amend these rules at any time without notice. As changes take place, admin will post a notice that the rules have been updated and it will then be each members responsibility to read the rules again and make sure they are understood._

_If anyone has any questions concerning the rules, feel free to contact me via a PM and I will do my best to answer satisfactorily._

Admin


----------



## richtee

Efficient, concise, and fair.

Thank you Jeff. Now come to Michigan and straighten out this GM strike thingie eh? We got it bad enough 'round here...sigh.


----------



## ajthepoolman

Hey Jeff, can you name who the moderators are should we need one?


----------



## TulsaJeff

We officially have (3) Moderators:

SoFlaQuer
Dutch
Srmonty


----------



## cajun_1

Have read the rules and have no problems in following them.


----------



## walking dude

great.................

i believe that anyone who sign's up to be a member HAS to read this........and check a box they agree..........just like microsoft has...........that way.......no confusion.....before they are allowed membership.......i have had to do that in other forums not related to smoking/cooking

dude


----------



## smokin for life

Everything sounds fair to me Jeff.


----------



## TulsaJeff

I will setting it up that way in the next day or so.. I agree that is the best method of ensuring that folks at least have a chance to read it.

The "I agree" must be checked before an SMF membership will be granted.


----------



## webfoot

Glad to see some rules posted.  I can live with them and I'm sure most others can as well.

Liked the Family Friendly comment.  We need to be respectful of others on the forum who may have young'ns watching and prefer a little less course vocabulary than some of use use at times.


----------



## squeezy

Sounds fair to me ... good work!


----------



## buddy

Sounds fair enough to me.


----------



## richoso1

I have read the rules, understand the rules and the need for them, and I plan to follow them as best as I can. A job well done.


----------



## placebo

Thanks for taking the effort to maintain order around here.
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





 HUA!


----------



## drinkdosequis

Read and understand.  Good job.


----------



## moltenone

i'm down with it Jeff,sometimes on forums folks think they can do and say as they want without repercussion's.
they need a wakeup call.


Mark


----------



## Deer Meat

The rules seem more than fair to me Jeff. This site seems to be growing larger everyday so I am glad you did what you had to do before something got out of control. 

  I frequent other forums on the web, but none as much as SMF for the simple fact that everyone seems to get along fine. There is no bickering and argueing, and everyone is so helpful. I would hate to see that change for the worse.


----------



## dacdots

Over two years ago when I joined this forum there was no need for rules.As I have learned many times, bigger is not always better.I am very glad to see this forum grow but not at the cost of having problems in the ranks and personally I am very disappointed it has come to this.Now that we have reached the volume of members on board that we have problems were bound to rear their ugly heads.As a dedicated smoker and meat handler in general I have no problem with the guidelines set forth by our tireless moderators.As a long time member here I pledge to be always LOYAL to the "Smoking Meat Forum" and "The Order Of The Thin Blue Smoke"

If you are here to piss someone off, go somewhere else.

                       D. Dotson OTBS #008


----------



## bigarm's smokin

*Thanks much Jeff, that should take the kinks outta the rope. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





  Terry*


----------



## ron50

Jeff:

Thanks for the effort and time spent setting these rules up.

I agree they are well explained and fair to all.


----------



## cheech

Here here,

Moderators thanks a ton.

I pledge to abide by the rules.


----------



## deejaydebi

Sounds good Jeff! I will always do my best to abide by the rules and do honot to the forum, the OTBS and our wonderful staff.

I also appreciate someone checking my typos as I am Dyslexic and have been know to make a quite a few!

X   I agree


----------



## walking dude

you do just fine Debi


x i agree

dude


----------



## lisacsco

Slandering another member
Talking bad about another member
Racial prejudice
Anti-American dialogue
R-rated Sexual content other than the "Jokes" area.
Showing hatred toward another member, the *SMF*, the *SMF* staff, God or anything deemed American
this means I wont have anything to do.....
	

	
	
		
		



		
			












kidding....these are great rules.........

Lisa


----------



## richtee

I AM so glad he said American, and not "the government".


----------



## msmith

Sounds fair enough to me.


----------



## blackhawk19

Sounds good to me, I can sure live with thoses


----------



## devolutionist

Thumbs up Jeff...

ack'd by Devolutionist


----------



## flagriller

Good point! I agree...FWIW


----------



## flagriller

Ditto, in fact I stopped going to this outdoor site because of all the negitivity.

Rules look good and as a member of this forum and especially an OTBS member I will uphold them at all times.

Jim


----------



## gypsyseagod

ditto here.


----------



## chris_harper

looks good to me, jeff.


----------



## hawgheaven

I can live with the rules, well done! It's a thankless job being an admin/moderator, but it is a neccessary evil... so *THANKS YOU GUYS!!*

X - I agree!


----------



## ajthepoolman

X - I agree!

This is the best place around with the best bunch of people around.


----------



## t-bone tim

Good with me Jeff ,


----------



## squeezy

Gosh Mom ... and I thought you were just writing in a hurry and not rereading your posts ... we love ya anyway! 

Hugs!


----------



## mossymo

X - I agree

To not agree would be identical for me to literally bite the hand that feeds me and trust me, I would rather part with my left one than to not be able mingle with this fine group.


----------



## johnd49455

I have so far found this to be more like a family than a forum I agree with the rules 100% to keep it that way


----------



## bbqlovinpackerbacker

Click Click Click Click Click


----------



## walking dude

dude reaches for his glasses........he can't read that John Hancock sig.


lLLOLOL

dude


----------



## kennymn

It seems that everything now a days comes with rules and regulations and the SMF is no different , I can live with yours . TWO THUMBS UP - Thanks Jeff


----------



## jmedic25

Looks awsome I agree totally


----------



## TulsaJeff

The SMF rules have been edited.. please take a moment to make sure you fully understand the changes/additions.

The changes/additions are in bold red type:

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/for...17&postcount=1


----------



## geob

Read and agreed to.  

Good job Jeff


Smoking


----------



## big john

I have read this and agree.

Big John


----------



## erain

i also think fair rules, more of this shud be in place on the net. great job jeff!


----------



## motorhedd

Common Sense and Courtesy....on the verge of extinction.Funny, the rules used to be known and understood now they have to be explained.How did this happen?{A retorical question).
This is a great place to be a part of and I am all for the decrees of the powers that be!
MH


----------



## surgem7

A...OK with me. Job well done. Thanks


----------



## allen

I read and will obey, To me it is a great guideline for newbies and oldies, I enjoy SMF and no trouble from me


----------



## walking dude

yeah, every once in awhile, this thread should be given a *bump*


----------



## bigal

Hey Jeff, I'm back to break as many rules as I can.
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	









What do you charge for baby-sit'n?  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	









Hope all is well, or soon will be.  

I haven't been on a smoke'n site for a while, ready to break in some newbies.......er ......well let them break me in.
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Everything will be ok.  If the wife and kids are look'n...I say "HI".......that should give them nightmares.
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Keep up the good work.

later.
old and worthless(kids/wifes words)


----------



## john3198

Jeff - I havent dug through the pages of this. What is the forum's stand on copyright issues - specfically recieps where sources are acknoledged?

Can you PM me on this? Might not remember to look at the thread.


----------



## hoser

Thanks Jeff, for taking the time to lay things out for everyone....as you said, it's really nothing but common sense, and old fashioned good manners anyway.


----------



## beer-b-q

Recipes Cannot Be Copyrighted.
http://www.copyright.gov/fls/fl122.pdf


----------



## john3198

Thanks, Paul. From that, I assume that the forum has no problem with ingredient lists.

Regards.


----------



## bmudd14474

are you asking if its ok to post a recipe on the forum?  If so yes this is ok. The only one I wouldnt post is the one for Jeff's rub and BBQ sauce.


----------



## john3198

10-4 Bmudd.....I would never do that to Jeff

After thinking about this a bit more, I think that as long as you give credit to the author, it should be no different than any technical publication. I have written ten's of engineering technical articles for publication that always use results or data from other engineers/researchers published works. They are always given credit in the technical references. 

This is a technical forum for folks interested in smoking, it's techniques, and technology. 

Whats the difference?

None as far as I can see, as long as you give the original author credit.


----------



## bmudd14474

sounds good to me. Give credit where credit is due.


----------

